

Smart height adjustable table senses distance to your hand and adjusts to it. - lukasluk
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/lukasluk/tableair-workstation-for-professionals

======
MadMoogle
That's a beautiful table and a beautiful video. It would definitely appeal to
users with good taste in aesthetics. Unfortunately, I wouldn't buy it. For
less money, I can get a Steelcase Airtouch. It's straight forward, mechanical,
adjusts faster with one hand and some elbow grease and there's zero chance of
a prankster hacking my desk. That said, I have no doubt you'll sell plenty, it
looks really cool!

Something else to keep in mind: I hope you have an easy way of locking the
table height. Whenever somebody comes to my desk to look at something on the
screen, they lean on the desk. With your desk, if they lean in the right
place, the table moves.

~~~
lukasluk
Hey MadMoogle, thanks for nice words, I really appreciate this. Your mentioned
table is targeted at a little bit different audience, as you already pointed
out TableAir appeals more to users with good taste in aesthetics. Also another
very important aspect of TableAir is that once paired with a smartphone true
potential of TableAir is unveiled. One of the biggest obstacles when starting
using standing table is what we call a hard switch. People start working
standing 24/7 - sore legs and back are unavoidable. We believe it shouldn't be
the case. The most sustainable way of changing work habits is to transform
them step by step, so what the app does it suggests you when it's time to
change a posture and little by little increases standing intervals until you
reach your desired goal.

And as for pranksters it's prankster-proof :) the only way to connect to the
table is via our app which utilizes secure bluetooth connection. Also every
table has its own custom id and encrypted password, I mean everything is
possible and with enough determination one can hack into most secure servers
but I can honestly say that table is secure from domestic hacking.

And lastly about the lock of the height. The construction of our motors is
made in such a way that once the desired height is reached it simply locks
itself, meaning that if you wanna lower it again you have to use an app or the
smart button - it's physically impossible to push it downwards, well unless
you're hulk or something...

Anyway MadMoogle you touched some interesting points, thanks for checking out
TableAir and you never know maybe one day we'll create something more suitable
for you as well.

------
samnardoni
Awful video. I could barely hear what the guy was saying. And the few hundred
panning shots with peeling bananas and spreading cream cheese on bread was
bizarre.

It might be a decent product though!

~~~
lukasluk
Thanks for the comment samnardoni, we're currently enhancing the video and it
will be live later today.

------
vrepsys
Really cool, that's a workstation of the future there (plus design niceties
like neon lighting). Good luck!

~~~
lukasluk
Thanks! I really believe time has come to acknowledge importance of healthy
living. Can't wait to hear feedback from the community.

